

All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace - jessup
http://www.brautigan.net/machines.html#28

======
dalke
And used as the title of a 2011 documentary by Adam Curtis "about how
computers have not liberated us but distorted and simplified our view of the
world around us".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Watched_Over_by_Machines_of...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Watched_Over_by_Machines_of_Loving_Grace_%28TV_series%29)

